# Vpn



## ThiGGeR (8. Mai 2003)

Hallo  
Ich hab von dem folgenden Thema zu gut wie keine Ahnung. 
Also: 
Ich hab was von VPN Verbindungen übers Internet gehört, und möchte das nun mit einem Kumpel irgendwie verwirklichen. Ich habe nun allerdings auch herausgefunden, dass nur WIN2k und WINXP standardmässig VPN Server schon an Bord haben. Nachdem ich mit WIN2k schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe und mein Kumpel auf gar keinen Fall umsteigen will suchen wir eine Lösung, die auch mit WIN ME funktioniert. Gibt es eine? 
Muss man dazu ein Programm extra installieren? Mit Sicherheit ja...wie heisst es und ist es Freeware? 
Oder habt ihr einen Tip, wie man auf einem anderem Wege eine art Intranet Verbindung über Internet hinkriegen kann, ohne derbe Sicherheitslücken zu erstellen? 
Im grossen und ganzen geht es darum, Spiele, die eigentlich nur für Netzwerk gedacht sind auch über Internet zu spielen und halt freigegebene Dateien auf dem anderen Rechner anzuschauen und rüberzuziehen. 
Ich meinerseits hänge hinter einem Router, was sich in der Erstellung der Verbindung sicherlich nicht unbedingt erleichternd auswirken wird. 
ich danke euch schon mal im voraus 
Mit freundlichen Grüssen 
-=ThiGGeR=-


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (8. Mai 2003)

Hi

Ich kann dir einen guten Tipp geben. Im aktuellen "CT" steht ein sehr guter Bericht über VPN drinnen. Vielleicht kann dir das weiterhelfen. Ich hab dir den Bericht auf der Webseite von "CT" mal rausgesucht. VPN im CT 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## ThiGGeR (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo
genau über diesen Artikel bin ich darauf gekommen.
und hier liegt mein problem:
es wird nur der client von Win 98 und ME behandelt, der server bleibt aussen vor.
darum ja halt meine frage wegem dem server für ME.
trotzdem danke!


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (9. Mai 2003)

Hi

Ich hab gerade mal im Google "VPN Download" eingegeben. Da kommt eine menge Shareware und Freeware zum Thema VPN. Schau dir die mal durch. Vielleicht kannst ja was damit anfangen. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

